
Why You Should Stop Taking the GOP Media Accountability Survey - kevinthew
https://medium.com/@katiewohlgenant/why-you-should-stop-taking-the-gop-media-accountability-survey-now-5e77938bdc11#.a8en3dkie
======
kevinthew
Article shows some thoughtful insight into how political organizations
monetize emails and online surveys. I also think it shows how outrage can be
used as fuel for opposition as well as kindling for rallying support for an in
group. It really shows how powerful and dangerous disinforming with statistics
can be.

